# BILLYSTIX "FREE CONTEST"CAMO & OTHERS



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

ITS BILLYSTIX FREE ROD TIME,
I AM GOING TO INCLUDE A CAMO ROD IN THE CONTEST AT A VERY LOW PRICE SO IT WILL BE A FAVORITE
NOW FOR THE FREE STUFF :rotfl:
1--6FT6 CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX--"FREE"
1--7FT CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX---"FREE"'
1--CUSTOM BILLYSTIX CAP "FREE"
3--BILLYSTIX TEXAS T SHIRTS "FREE"
3--6FT6 OR 7FT CUSTOM WADERSTIX WITH TITANIUM GUIDES $160 EACH"REGULAR"$250 DEAL
1--6FT6--CAMO WADERSTIX WITH TITANIUM GUIDES-$75 BUCKS, THIS IS A $250 ROD
SO JUST LET ME KNOW WHICH YOU WOULD LIKE AND I WILL PUT YOU IN THAT DRAWING, ENJOY THE CONTEST. STARTS--3--29--ENDS-4--12--09
THANKS GUYS
STIX-- WWW.BILLYSTIX.COM
PS
IF THE T SHIRT MAN READS THIS PLEASE GET IN TOUCH.


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

put me in for the 7ft inshore. Thanks my stix looks fine with that new 50mg and it is a very lite combo.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 7, 2007)

i could go for a 'waderstix' considering the spiralstix i bought got broken in a freak waterspout down at pins...


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

Here I go again, put me down Billy for the 1--6FT6 CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX--"FREE"
norm


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

put me in for the 7' waderstix

Billy you da man thanks for your generosity


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

I would love to win that 6-6 inshore custom! Thanks Stix for keeping our hopes up!

Dook


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Put me down for one of each:wink:
1--6FT6 CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX--"FREE"
1--7FT CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX---"FREE"'
1--CUSTOM BILLYSTIX CAP "FREE"
3--BILLYSTIX TEXAS T SHIRTS "FREE"

J/J. Always fun to enter any of your contest Billy. Be glad to where or use anything with your brand on it.


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

I would love to win one. Would be a good addition to the one i already have. I would enjoy a 7' because i have a 6' 6" spiralstix. 
Thanks billy you are a great person.


----------



## tornthumb (Feb 26, 2009)

Put me in for the 6ft 6 custom inshore waderstix-- "free" Thanks


----------



## TR (Feb 25, 2005)

1--6FT6 CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX--"FREE

Thanks
TR


----------



## RickLued (Mar 7, 2006)

Drop me in for the 7' waderstix (free) ..........and thanks for the shot at it


----------



## furnute (Jun 1, 2005)

Put my wife down down for 1 7' custom waderstix free
and me 1 6' 6" custom waderstix free


----------



## huntjunkie (Mar 6, 2008)

1--6ft6 custom inshore waderstix--free

Thanks for the offer


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

put me down for a 6'6" waderstix or a camo waderstix


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

6'6 waderstix!!!! gracias!!!


----------



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

Please put me in for braggin rights on that 7ft. wading rod. Thanks


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

Put me in for me down for what you think would work best for wading with tails.

Thanks again Billy.


----------



## Alumachris (Aug 31, 2008)

I am in for the 7 footer but would be happy with the shirt or hat. thanks


----------



## das71198 (Aug 12, 2005)

Billy,

I would appreciate it if you could add me to the list for the *7FT CUSTOM INSHORE**WADERSTIX* . My Brother in Law just purchased one from you and it is awesome.

Thanks,
Das71198


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

thanks for the chance to win again! put me down for the 6-6 camo stick please.


----------



## POC Transplant (Feb 26, 2008)

7' Waderstix Please


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

*stuff*

put me in for

1--6FT6 CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX--"FREE"
1--7FT CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX---"FREE"'
1--CUSTOM BILLYSTIX CAP "FREE"
3--BILLYSTIX TEXAS T SHIRTS "FREE


----------



## troutdog (Jun 5, 2006)

YES finally a camooooooStix please, please pick me Billy. 
1 7ft wadestix CAMO please...............Thank You Troutdog......:shamrock::shamrock:


----------



## barleydog (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for the chance Stix!!! Please put me in for:
7FT CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX---"FREE"'
CUSTOM BILLYSTIX CAP "FREE"
BILLYSTIX TEXAS T SHIRTS "FREE"
7FT CUSTOM WADERSTIX WITH TITANIUM GUIDES $160 EACH"REGULAR"$250 DEAL


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

I only fish Billy Stix rods and The "camo" rocks! 6' / 6" or 7' (inshore wader) HAS to be where it's at! Plug me in Bro! If I don't win, call me please. I GOTTA get me one of those! Thanks for all you do Amigo, Guy

WOW, WOW, WOW, WOW, WOW!


----------



## Andco (Mar 7, 2009)

put me in for a chance at each of them
thank you


----------



## shorty70 (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm down for the 6'6'' or 7' inshores.

The hat looks good too.

Thanks again for this opp.


----------



## canman (Feb 16, 2007)

*free stix*

please ener me in for the 7 st.waderstix thanks


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

Billy- Put me down for the 6'6'' inshore waderstix. Thanks a ton man


----------



## USAFDAD (Apr 5, 2008)

1--7FT CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX

Thanks


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

please put my name in the hat for a 7ft wader please.


----------



## trainwreck203 (May 10, 2005)

Put me in for:

1--6FT6--CAMO WADERSTIX WITH TITANIUM GUIDES
1--6FT6 CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX--"FREE"
1--7FT CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX---"FREE"'

MAN, I hope I win!!

Thanks Billy


----------



## cstaceyt (Feb 1, 2008)

7FT INSHORE WADERSTIX --FREE

Thanks Billy !


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

7' inshore


----------



## Gunslinger (Jul 29, 2008)

I have heard many great things about these Stix from people I know!

Put me in for:
1--6FT6 CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX---"FREE"
1--7FT CUSTOM INSHORE WASERSTIX---"FREE" 

Thanks for the opportunity Billy!


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Would love a 6'6 camo waderstix... have a fishing trip coming up this summer... already have a real picked out for it :brew2:


----------



## pccurr (Jul 3, 2006)

Put me in for the 1--7FT CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX---"FREE"
I need a 7'

PC


----------



## TxLegends (Sep 19, 2008)

put me in for the 7ft waderstix thanks billy


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

seven footer, inshore waderstix

Thanks Billy


----------



## SJAdventures (Mar 18, 2008)

Put me in for the 7' custom inshore. I'm going to win one of these one of these days. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## mud minnow n switch blade (Mar 17, 2009)

Put me down for the 6'6" wader


----------



## baytripper (Jun 3, 2004)

please put me down for the camo rod, since 4-12 is my birthday maybe i'll get lucky.
mike


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Billy, I've been entering your "giveaway" contests so many times without ever being lucky enough to win one of your fine products that I'd be tickled pink with anything you sent my way. 

But, in any case, keep up the good work. You're one in a million!


----------



## illusionfishin (Dec 8, 2008)

Put me in for the 7FT Custom Inshore Waderstix.

Thanks!

:shamrock:


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

bingo, 3-29-09!!!!
Please put me in the drawing for the 6FT6--CAMO WADERSTIX WITH TITANIUM GUIDES-$75 BUCKS

Thanks for your generosity with this, and the other contests I've seen on here. (1st one I've entered so far) Good luck to everyone on the contest! Tight lines!


----------



## 21tv (May 26, 2004)

Yep, I read the rules too, 3-29.
Put me in the 7' $160, cause if I ( for some reason win) I'm gonna have you build one for my wife. Man, talk about setting yourself up for a challenge..... you'll probably charge me 4x that by the time your through.....

Jk, Billy you da man!

Tight Lines!


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Put me in for the "7FT CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX---"FREE"'...


----------



## Aadams31 (Dec 4, 2008)

1--7FT CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX---"FREE"'

Thanks Billy


----------



## jmicaho (Aug 19, 2005)

1--6FT6 CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX--"FREE"
1--7FT CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX---"FREE"'
1--6FT6--CAMO WADERSTIX WITH TITANIUM GUIDES-$75 BUCKS, THIS IS A $250 ROD

Thanks,
Micah


----------



## BOBBYG (Nov 17, 2006)

Put me in for the 7 ft. Inshore Rod,Please Sir? You tha Man,Billy!


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

please put me in for these Billy

1--6FT6 CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX--"FREE"
1--7FT CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX---"FREE"'
1--6FT6--CAMO WADERSTIX WITH TITANIUM GUIDES-$75 BUCKS, THIS IS A $250 ROD
and a cap

thanks again !:shamrock:


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

1--7FT CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX---"FREE"'


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

6FT6 CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX--"FREE"

Nice Contest. Thanks.


----------



## buckeye trout (Jun 25, 2008)

6-6'' free camo stix please!!!!


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

ok i'll play!

7'---free camo

6' 6"--free camo or 75$ camo


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

One more time for the 6'6" inshore "free" wader.
Thank You


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

Put me in for the 7" please


----------



## fishhunter81 (Apr 15, 2008)

put me down for one of the 7' custom inshore waderstix--free. and a t shirt would be great also.


----------



## kemahguy (Jun 7, 2005)

I'd like to be entered for the 6'6 camo waderstix for $75.00!


----------



## Texquin (Mar 25, 2009)

1--6FT6 CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX--"FREE"

Thanks
Tex


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I'd love to have the 6' 6" rod Thank- you very much.


----------



## ovaforty (Aug 27, 2006)

7 ft custom inshore waderstix for me....hehehehe


----------



## elpescador073 (Jul 30, 2008)

6'6" custom inshore waderstix--free
6'6" camo waderstix
Shirt and cap also

Thanx Billy


----------



## IMBIT2 (Aug 12, 2005)

6FT6 CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX

Thank you


----------



## sabre (Aug 19, 2006)

Put me down for these please...Thanks!!!

1--6FT6 CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX--"FREE"
1--7FT CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX---"FREE"'


----------



## fishingchef (Jun 13, 2008)

I would like to get in the 1--7FT CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX---"FREE"' drawing. A t-shirt would be cool too.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Put me down for a 7ft camo inshore wader.

thanks,
salth2o


----------



## Manfish (May 29, 2008)

Put me in for 1--6FT6 CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX--"FREE"

Thank you sir,
MF


----------



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

*6-6*

billy put me in for a 6-6 wader please.

corey


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*6ft6 waderstix good deal*

guys i see that some of you caught my goof on the date  well one day you gonna come home tired and old and you aint gonna know what day it is either:brew2::brew2::brew2::brew2: so there.
now for a little thank you to all that has posted so far and it has been great, let me offer up 2 6ft6 custom billystix waderstix rods at a great price to the first that responds ""titanium guides"" rod retails for approx $225 plus ship you can get one now for$ 150 plus ship , but i can only let 2 go, but i will try to do it again a little later if you miss it this time.just send me a message.
stix


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Here you go Billy, thanks.

1--6FT6--CAMO WADERSTIX WITH TITANIUM GUIDES-$75 BUCKS, THIS IS A $250 ROD


----------



## poledup1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Billy,

put me in for the 7' waderstix..."free"

and put me in for the camo..."75.00"

Cant wait for my rod to get here!!!!

P. Hardcastle

Tight Lines...


----------



## Mud Cat (Feb 23, 2005)

*Wow!! Lets Do This!!*

Billy, I would love to have a 7' Wader Stix. It will need some bright wrapping so I don't loose it. Blaze orange should work.

I think we all appreciate what you do here for us.

Thanks,

Mud Cat


----------



## FlounderSkiff (Mar 17, 2009)

1--6FT6 CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX--"FREE",

This rod would be a perfect match for my new Curado!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

The 7ft would sure look good in the rod holder as we go fishing (bffishman)


----------



## wadefisher3180 (Mar 14, 2007)

1--7FT CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX---"FREE"'
thanks just got in of your rods from a friend awesome


----------



## Spotted Hawg (Apr 15, 2006)

Put me in for the 7' Waderstix.Thanks Billy!:texasflag


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

1--6FT6--CAMO WADERSTIX WITH TITANIUM GUIDES-$75 BUCKS


----------



## Coniption (Aug 23, 2005)

Put me in for the:

6FT6 CUSTOM WADERSTIX WITH TITANIUM GUIDES $160 EACH"REGULAR"$250 DEAL

Thanks
C


----------



## Old River Rat (Dec 29, 2007)

put me down for the 7ft custom inshore waderstick.


----------



## Aggie_Snowman'04 (Oct 15, 2008)

Put me in Coach! 

For the 1--7FT CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX---"FREE"

-Snowman


----------



## kfigeley (Jun 18, 2006)

Put me in For the free 6'6" rod. You can also throw me in the cap and shirt drawing as well.

Thanks a bunch


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*RODS*

I would love to have any one of your great rods .....:walkingsm1--6FT6 CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX--"FREE",


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Id love a Camo 7ft ftr...put me in line for it ...
& if I dont win..Make me 1 anyway..I'll send a ck or cc

Oxx..


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Live free or Die...*

1--6FT6 CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX--"FREE"
1--7FT CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX---"FREE"'
1--CUSTOM BILLYSTIX CAP "FREE"
3--BILLYSTIX TEXAS T SHIRTS "FREE"

BTW, It is a states Motto


----------



## 01 Aggie (Mar 13, 2006)

7FT CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX would be awesome!

Thanks for doing this...a little extra March Madness now that my bracket is a joke.


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

put me down for the 1--6FT6 CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX--"FREE"

thanks Billy


----------



## Roughneck (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for all the contests. Your customer relations are very uncommon and I hear your products are top notch.

I'll throw my name in for the 7' custom inshore waderstix.

Thanks,
PD


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I like the logo Billy  I'm calling you later today to order two more rods.  Talk to you soon buddy!


----------



## uttlc (Jun 17, 2007)

put me in for the 7' custom waderstix please. Thanks!


----------



## schmitty (May 16, 2006)

Billy, put me in for the following and good luck to all ... schmitty

1--7FT CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX---"FREE"'
1--CUSTOM BILLYSTIX CAP "FREE"
3--BILLYSTIX TEXAS T SHIRTS "FREE"


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Billy put me in for the following:

Camo waderstix 75
7ft inshore waderstix---"free"


----------



## 5Redman8 (May 7, 2007)

1--6FT6--CAMO WADERSTIX WITH TITANIUM GUIDES-$75 BUCKS, THIS IS A $250 ROD


----------



## redfishking11 (Oct 15, 2008)

*billy stix*

1--6FT6--CAMO WADERSTIX WITH TITANIUM GUIDES-$75 BUCKS, THIS IS A $250 ROD

put me in for 1 of these.


----------



## DrumRunSteve (Oct 1, 2005)

Please add me into the drawing for the 6FT6 CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX--"FREE"

Thanks.


----------



## coastalgriff (Jul 2, 2005)

Put me in for the 1--7FT CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX---"FREE"'
Thanks. -John


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Please put me down for the 7' Waderstix and of course the hat, I need a new fishin' had with some good mojo!


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Awesome...Put me down for:

1--7FT CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX---"FREE"'
3-- 7FT CUSTOM WADERSTIX WITH TITANIUM GUIDES $160 EACH"REGULAR"$250 DEAL


----------



## Mike Oxbig (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks for the opportunity. Please put me in for the 
1--6FT6 CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX--"FREE"


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks, put me down for
1--6FT6 CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX--"FREE"
1--7FT CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX---"FREE"'
2--CUSTOM BILLYSTIX CAP "FREE"
4--BILLYSTIX TEXAS T SHIRTS "FREE"


----------



## kenner97 (Feb 12, 2009)

I would like to win one of these. I have never had the pleasure to fishing with a custom rod.
1--7FT CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX---"FREE"'

Thanks,
Justin


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

6FT6 CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX is the one I would love to have.


----------



## donniet (Jun 20, 2008)

*camo*

Ill take the 6'6 " $75 camo


----------



## waderdude832 (Jun 7, 2008)

i already have a rod so i would love to have a large t shirt to show it off with


----------



## Mr. Fish (Jun 25, 2007)

Put me down.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Put me in for the 7' wader stix please.


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

7ft custom wader stix for 160


----------



## Steven-Morton (Dec 20, 2006)

Please put me in for the 7FT CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX---"FREE"'

Thanks to BillStix and 2Cool for the chance:cheers:


----------



## muggs (May 21, 2004)

Put me down for the camo waderstix. Have been toying around with getting one. Can't beat the price!! Thanks!


----------



## asnow06 (Nov 6, 2006)

I'll take a crack at the free 6 ft 6 rod.. Appreciate the offer.


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

You can put me down for the Free 6'6" inshore waderstick. Thank you for the opportunity. I always love signing up for these drawings.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

i'm not picky....whichever i win will be finer than fine!!!


----------



## badgens (May 4, 2006)

Put me in for theI 7' waderstix. Its a lot better than
my cheap stuff iam using now. thanks.

badgens


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

6FT6 CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX--"FREE"

Please put me down for this rod stix! thanks.


----------



## swanchez (Jun 10, 2007)

1--6ft6 custom inshore waderstix--free

Thanks


----------



## River Fisher (Aug 22, 2006)

YAY BILLYSTIX!

1--6FT6 CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX--"FREE"


----------



## radarman (Apr 24, 2006)

The 6FT6--CAMO WADERSTIX WITH TITANIUM GUIDES, would stand out in my Rod Rack, let me see, just where did I put it!

Thanks, Billy, Hope to be chatting with you soon!


----------



## Tator Salad (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks for the chance for one of these FANTASTIC rods.Put me down for the 7ft inshore-free,6ft6 camo-75$,and a cap to go with my Billyshirts.Thanks again Billy.


----------



## bigfish5 (Jun 7, 2006)

6'6" wadestix......Thanks


----------



## Action Jackson_1 (Nov 18, 2008)

Put me down for any of them I like em all.
1--6FT6 CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX--"FREE"
1--7FT CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX---"FREE"'
1--CUSTOM BILLYSTIX CAP "FREE"
3--BILLYSTIX TEXAS T SHIRTS "FREE"


----------



## redhead (Jul 24, 2006)

Any of the following.Your a kind man for doing this.

1--6FT6 CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX--"FREE"
1--7FT CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX---"FREE"'
1--CUSTOM BILLYSTIX CAP "FREE"
3--BILLYSTIX TEXAS T SHIRTS "FREE"


----------



## recoveringbassfisher (Dec 17, 2008)

I would like to have 6'6" inshore! That camo is awesome! Thanks for the contest


----------



## krouchchocolate (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey Billy. Put me down for these things right here!
1--6FT6 CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX--"FREE"
1--7FT CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX---"FREE"'
1--CUSTOM BILLYSTIX CAP "FREE"
3--BILLYSTIX TEXAS T SHIRTS "FREE"
3--6FT6 OR 7FT CUSTOM WADERSTIX WITH TITANIUM GUIDES $160 EACH"REGULAR"$250 DEAL

Thanks!!!


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

I'd like to enter for a waderstix!!!


----------



## jdupton (Jul 14, 2007)

Please put me down for
1--6FT6 CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX--"FREE"
1--7FT CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX---"FREE"'

Thanks
Jason


----------



## DV04 (Jun 12, 2007)

I'd be more than happy with winning anything.


----------



## gus v. (May 26, 2005)

Put me down for the 7ft. custom inshore waderstix.
Thank you.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

billystix cap looks like an easy winner since everyone is after the rods


----------



## ruquick (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks! WWW.BILLYSTIX.COM

Put me down for a ----- 7FT CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX---"FREE"'


----------



## Roughneck (Oct 18, 2006)

Roughneck said:


> Thanks for all the contests. Your customer relations are very uncommon and I hear your products are top notch.
> 
> I'll throw my name in for the 7' custom inshore waderstix.
> 
> ...


That was for the "free" one.h:


----------



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

*7FT CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX---"FREE" PLEASE!!*

Billy any rod from you would be a God send. But if you are making me choose, a 7FT CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX---"FREE"', please.

Lance


----------



## tmstamps (Jan 8, 2009)

I've heard only good things about your rods. Please put me in for 7FT CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX---"FREE"'

Thanks!!!


----------



## stros00 (Sep 19, 2006)

Here we go again. Billy, kudos to you for doing these kind of promos to us fisherman.
Put me down for one of each.

:walkingsm
1--6FT6 CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX--"FREE"
1--7FT CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX---"FREE"'
1--CUSTOM BILLYSTIX CAP "FREE"
1--BILLYSTIX TEXAS T SHIRTS "FREE"
1--6FT6--CAMO WADERSTIX WITH TITANIUM GUIDES


----------



## fishyfreek (Jan 13, 2006)

*drawing*

i would like the 6' 6'' plz and just p.m. me when i win . lol


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I want in on


1--6FT6 CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX--"FREE"
1--7FT CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX---"FREE"'
1--CUSTOM BILLYSTIX CAP "FREE"
3--BILLYSTIX TEXAS T SHIRTS "FREE"
3--6FT6 OR 7FT CUSTOM WADERSTIX WITH TITANIUM GUIDES
1--6FT6--CAMO WADERSTIX WITH TITANIUM GUIDES


:work:


----------



## bostonwhaler (Aug 24, 2006)

7FT CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX


----------



## xchief (May 17, 2005)

*Great looking Rods*

Man that camo one would look great in my boat and my hand. Would love to be able to brag on your rods. Thanks for all the free contest you offer


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I would love to win a 6'6" waderstix.:cheers:


----------



## Mantaray (Aug 29, 2004)

Billy please put me in the hat for a 7ft wadestix with titanium guides. Please make my piece of paper bigger so it would be easy to grab.

You've got some impressive camo custom stuff there, I will hold on to that thought of becoming a "stealth fisherman"...


----------



## caz (Oct 23, 2006)

please put me in for 1--6FT6 CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX--"FREE"...
much appreciated.. :cheers:


----------



## Tripletime (Nov 2, 2005)

Put me in for the 7' Waderstix FREE and for the 7' Waderstix $160 regular $250. I also wouldn't mind a cap or T-shirt. Thanks a bunch.

Xavier


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*drawing*

please put me in for the 7' custom waderstix.

Thanks!:shamrock:


----------



## TroutForceFive (Mar 13, 2009)

1--6FT6 CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX--"FREE"
1--7FT CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX---"FREE"'
1--6FT6--CAMO WADERSTIX WITH TITANIUM GUIDES-$75
thanks.


----------



## Hydra Man (Aug 16, 2005)

*Count me in*

Billy - Enter me for the following:
1--7FT CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX---"FREE"'
1--CUSTOM BILLYSTIX CAP "FREE"

Great idea. Thanks!


----------



## jdhall (Apr 9, 2008)

Put me down for the:
> 7' custom inshore waderstix - free
> 7' custom waderstix w/titanium guides - $160
> A tee shirt

I have heard/read a lot about your work and everyone seems to really like the quality and the of the rods. I've been parital to AR and Castaway rods for years but would look forward to trying yours should i get lucky once in my life. If I win the $160 deal, i'll talk to you because i'll probably have to get that one for the wife and if it's not already built, i'd like to get some custom threadwork done for her.


----------



## Donnyp (Aug 12, 2005)

Billy
Please put me in for the 7' custom inshore waderstix- free
Please be my lucky day


----------



## JS3TX (Aug 3, 2004)

I would love to be the envy of all my fishing buddies!

Please put me in for the camo rod!!!


----------



## strosfann (Jul 19, 2007)

Billy,Please put me down for the rod listed below - can you make this in a spinning model? Thanks - Strosfann1--6FT6--CAMO WADERSTIX WITH TITANIUM GUIDES-$75 BUCKS, THIS IS A $250 ROD


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

The fish might not be able to see the rod coming......how about the 6FT6 CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX......THANKS


----------



## raw10628 (May 23, 2004)

I'll jump in on the 6'6" Waderstix. Thanks.


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

*Put me Down*

1--7FT CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX---"FREE"'

I love my 6.6 Spiral no I'm itchin for another.


----------



## POPPA SKEET (Apr 3, 2008)

1- 6 6 custom inshore waderstix==== free


----------



## Tyler Woody (Mar 27, 2009)

TR said:


> 1--6FT6 CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX--"FREE
> 
> Thanks
> put me down for anything free


----------



## Tyler Woody (Mar 27, 2009)

1--7ft


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

I'm in for the 7' inshore.


----------



## xlsportster0 (Nov 12, 2008)

*7FT CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX*

Put my name in for the:::::

7FT CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX

Thanks,


----------



## Procrastinator (Jun 30, 2008)

I really don't know how you can continually afford these giveaways! Kudos to you though!


In for the:
1--7FT CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX---"FREE"'


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

6'6" Inshore Wader.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

procrastnator
i dont know how i do it either"unless that might be why i have no lights"hmmmmnnnnnnnnnn  you might be on to something
thanks
stix :help:


----------



## BigPole (Jul 8, 2008)

*Billy is tha MAN!!!*

Put me in for these Billy.
1--6FT6 CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX--"FREE"
1--7FT CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX---"FREE"'
1--CUSTOM BILLYSTIX CAP "FREE"
3--BILLYSTIX TEXAS T SHIRTS "FREE"

Been trying to win one for awhile now.


----------



## waitn2fish (Nov 15, 2008)

Put me in for the camo waderstix sounds like a good deal


----------



## bluegrendel (Oct 31, 2007)

Put me in for the :

1--7FT CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX---"FREE"'


----------



## SchickeP (Dec 17, 2007)

put me down for the 7' inshore waderstix,caps and t shirt


----------



## tro-trout (Apr 5, 2007)

Put me down for the 7FT CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX---"FREE"'
Thanks


----------



## deerslayer64d (Aug 20, 2006)

put me in for one of each please 1--6FT6 CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX--"FREE"
1--7FT CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX---"FREE"'
1--CUSTOM BILLYSTIX CAP "FREE"
3--BILLYSTIX TEXAS T SHIRTS "FREE"
Thanks Gordon


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

Put me down for the 
1--6FT6 CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX--"FREE"
1--7FT CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX---"FREE
thanks Billy


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

I just need a hat Billy...mine is so faded. I'll hook up with ya later and we can discuss it. It was my "lucky" hat and I haven't caught many fish since I haven't worn it. Oh, and yes, I would like it to be embroidered on the back again too.


----------



## Jeno (Jan 26, 2009)

*Contest*

Billy,

Put me down for a 1--6FT6 CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX--"FREE"

Thanks,

Jeno


----------



## justinlw (Jun 13, 2008)

I'd like in for the *7' inshore.*

The wife wants me to put her down for the *6'6" Inshore.*

Thanks!


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

hi dixie
let me know what you want and i will get it done, i have the hats now so i can get whatever you need on the back.
stix


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

1--7FT CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX---"FREE"'

thanks


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Billystix

Could you put me in for the 6ft 6 inshore waderstix 

thanks for doing this


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Put me in for the 6FT6 CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX. Nice looking rods BT:fish:W


----------



## Chief 21 (Feb 9, 2009)

Put me down for:
1--6FT6 CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX--"FREE"
1--7FT CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX---"FREE"'
3--6FT6 OR 7FT CUSTOM WADERSTIX WITH TITANIUM GUIDES $160 EACH"REGULAR"$250 DEAL
1--6FT6--CAMO WADERSTIX WITH TITANIUM GUIDES-$75 BUCKS, THIS IS A $250 ROD
I'd love to have my own personalized rod, thank you for this wonderfull opportunity!:cheers:


----------



## TAMUGfisher12 (Mar 31, 2009)

7FT CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX---"FREE"


----------



## Lucky Wave (Jan 28, 2009)

Put me down for:
1--6FT6 CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX--"FREE"
1--7FT CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX---"FREE"'
3--6FT6 OR 7FT CUSTOM WADERSTIX WITH TITANIUM GUIDES $160 EACH"REGULAR"$250 DEAL
1--6FT6--CAMO WADERSTIX WITH TITANIUM GUIDES-$75 BUCKS, THIS IS A $250 ROD


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

put me down for the 6'6" camo waderstix. Thanks!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Also, the inshore 7' would be cool.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Just checked out your site. What do those kayak stix go for?


----------



## pacesetter (Jun 18, 2007)

*free contest*

7ft inshore waderstix


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Put me in for the *6'6" Inshore waderstix--Free*.

Will send you a PM on the CamoStix Special's.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Could you include me in the 7FT CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX drawing please.




Thanks!


----------



## TSonnier (Aug 22, 2006)

Put me down for the *6'6" Inshore waderstix--Free*

*Thanks *


----------



## lonely leon (Jul 21, 2008)

I'll go for a 7 foot waderstix.


----------



## REDFISH STALKER (May 17, 2006)

I'll go for the 7ft. Wader Stix as well.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 29, 2005)

This is my entry for the
'1--7FT CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX---"FREE"'
drawing.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Matthew737 (May 22, 2006)

I would love to use some beginners luck and try a shot at the 7' Custom Waderstix--Free. The BillyStix Custom Hat-- Free. Thanks for the shot-- Free !

Put me in for the Camo Rod as well what the heck...

MS


----------



## TroutMauler24 (Feb 16, 2007)

Idk if you can pick 3 but ill give it a shot.

1--6FT6 CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX--"FREE"
1--7FT CUSTOM INSHORE WADERSTIX---"FREE"'
1--6FT6--CAMO WADERSTIX WITH TITANIUM GUIDES-$75 BUCKS, THIS IS A $250 ROD

Thanks


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Im in for a 6'6"


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*contest is over*

thanks to everyone that played great contest.
""this contest closed as of today ""
stay tuned for the winners to be posted.
stix


----------

